# Wooster SilverTip brushes??



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

I did a search on these and didn't find anything. Do any of you guys use em???

I bought one 3 years agao, when I bought a chinex, and didn't try it out till this last job (been using the chinex). BTW, I love the chinex for exterior work, but find it a bit lacking on cutting in close for interior.

I really like it, I had a re-model that had knock-down on the walls and ceiling. The silver-tip, haveing the stiff bristles really made the differance on cutting in against knock-down.

What say the pro's ??:yes:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah I have to agree with you... The Wooster Silver Tip brushes are way too stiff, hard to get the paint in the corners with silver tip. After you use them constantly all the bristle gets open in a short period of time. I honestly after I used 3 and got ruined too fast I stop buying silver tip. 

I guess everyone preference is different, but definitely mine is not silver tip.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is a thread started by a guy that loved them. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/best-bargain-paint-brushes-7736/


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

The siler tip is kind of a middle of the road brush for Wooster. Not thier best.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Not really a big fan of the silver tip. It's ok for poly, if you're inclined to use synthetic with oil, and I'm not. 

If you want a good Wooster for interior try the Wooster Super/Pro Lindbeck, my go to brush:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Not really a big fan of the silver tip. It's ok for poly, if you're inclined to use synthetic with oil, and I'm not.
> 
> If you want a good Wooster for interior try the Wooster Super/Pro Lindbeck, my go to brush:


I'll give it a try, thanks.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Here is a thread started by a guy that loved them.
> http://www.painttalk.com/f12/best-bargain-paint-brushes-7736/


Good read, thanks
I can't stand a cheap/sorry brush,,, funny I guess for a lowballer, but I just will not use a cheap brush, unless, I need to hit something with oil based kilz, once real quick, then I throw out the brush, ya know, disposables.


----------

